# What mudguards should I purchase for my Sirrus Sport 2012?



## Kasio (25 Jul 2012)

Hey all, I've recently purchased a Specialized Sirrus Sport and my next step would to attach a pair of mudguards (typically for rain, not mud ^^), anyway I don't really know what would be a good choice of mudguard for my bike, so i've come here to ask for everyones opinion, don't be shy to tell me what you like and why it would suit my bike this is the bike; http://www.specializedconceptstore.co.uk/detail/12sirrus/sirrus/sirrus sport/

I look forward to your replies!


----------



## vickster (25 Jul 2012)

I have SKS ones on my 2011 Elite - do me fine, no dirty rear - not sure on the exact model name as LBS fitted to bike before collecting

These are not clip on, clip off - stay on all the time - something like this

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=84323


----------



## Kasio (25 Jul 2012)

vickster said:


> I have SKS ones on my 2011 Elite - do me fine, no dirty rear - not sure on the exact model name as LBS fitted to bike before collecting
> 
> These are not clip on, clip off - stay on all the time - something like this
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=84323


Yes I have seen many hybrid (road-somewhat commuting) bikes have these type of mudguards, they looks nice and easy to install. I will look into it at a local bike store  thanks for your comment vickster


----------



## okeydokey79 (26 Jul 2012)

i have the road racer mk2 on my carrea tdf, can get them off ebay for around £20, fit good and work well!


----------



## Damaged Hero (26 Jul 2012)

I have the SKS Mudguards for my Specialized Hybrid,Not sure what they are like to fit as they were put on by the shop before I picked it up.
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/sks/mudguards-wide-road-ec004915


----------

